# nosler e tips



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

anyone heard anything about these or tried them. they look to be about like the barns bullets (lead free). i wonder if they are as good


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I know a fellow that lives in the condor range of Cal. so all he can use is copper bullets.
He has used them in his 243 on youtes with great luck.

 Al


----------

